# Gesshin Hide Sakura Chuka Bocho Special Order



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got this special order in... thought you guys might enjoy the pics:


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 4, 2012)

I've seen those flower patterns on a few Konosuke knives at Tosho Knife Arts. Are they something Konosuke does much? Are they only available on certain knives? Just curious


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

This is not konosuke... the artistic etching designs like this sakura, the momiji, etc, were started in sakai by the makers of our Gesshin Hide knives. Since then, some other people in Sakai also started doing this, following in their footsteps.

In fact, the very first knives done in this way were exhibited in a number of shows and art galleries across Japan.

Also, this style of etching and engraving together is currently unique to the makers of our Gesshin Hide line... i havent seen anyone else do this yet.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah yeah I got a bit mixed up there. Looks great anyways


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 4, 2012)

:fanning:


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 4, 2012)

I want to see a closeup of one of the flowers, if they are partially engraved.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

you can see the engraving in the pics... the center of the flowers and the branches


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 4, 2012)

I want a close up like the last picture above so I can admire the craftsmanship.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 4, 2012)

99Limited said:


> I want a close up like the last picture above so I can admire the craftsmanship.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Jon. I actually found one on your FB page that is what I was looking for.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 4, 2012)

closer!


----------



## schanop (Jan 4, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 4, 2012)

yes.


----------



## mateo (Jan 4, 2012)

Damn... I'm kind of a sucker for cleavers


----------



## mainaman (Jan 5, 2012)

John what size is that #6? and also what steel?
Thanks


----------



## echerub (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothin' like a good set of pics to draw all the cleaver fans out of the woodwork


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

mainaman said:


> John what size is that #6? and also what steel?
> Thanks



white #2 steel and to be honest, i dont recall the size. All i know is its the exact same size and shape that the head chef at the chinese restaurant in the hilton at osaka is using.


----------



## emg (May 15, 2012)

echerub said:


> Nothin' like a good set of pics to draw all the cleaver fans out of the woodwork



ah now which cleaver do i buy :scratchhead:


----------

